# Urgent letter, huge Customs delay likely



## cellito (Nov 28, 2014)

I was asked to provide another document for my marriage/visa application and it was sent to me by EMS (the office back at home uses only that). The post office there told me the letter is here at Mexico City Customs and to wait 2 more business days. The thing is, I have been waiting 2-3 months for simple international letters to get to me. I have read that Customs also makes people wait over 2 months for EMS items. I thought being a courier, they would give it priority. The thing is, my tourist visa expires in 50 days so I am not going to have enough time for my visa temporal applicatin as my current tourist visa must be valid for 30 days according to INM ... which means I have to leave the country. Plus, my marriage application will then have to be redone. Contacting the post office here is pointless, I have a lot of experience with that. I am sure contacting Customs will be worse. I am really very stressed over this. Maybe I need to hire a lawyer to get that letter? Any advice? Thanks


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

When I had to get my papers from France I had the papers sent to a relative who send them DHL to me. One set of papers never arrivd via mail so I had to ask for themagain and that time I used DHL:
Have the papers sent to your attention at a friend or relative´s house in Italy and resent from there via DHL.


----------



## cellito (Nov 28, 2014)

The problem is, the document was an original. To get it replaced is much more complicated and take maybe a year.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I guess you will have to get another tourist visa by reentering via Guatemala or the US .


----------

